# power amp for Marshall JMP-1



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a good Marshall or Mesa power amp on the cheap (hahaha that's just funny anyway)... anyone seen anything decent in Canada they might want to point me to, preferably near Ottawa. I need some solid tube power for a JMP-1.

Otherwise, any opinions on what power amp might make a good match for the JMP-1? I've read that it is really picky about who you pair it up with for power...

Cheers!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I recommend the Marshall 50/50 to run with the JMP-1 good match with EL34 and they are not crazy priced. Search around and you will find one at a decent price


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't seen a lot of those around unfortunately although from what I've read, the 50/50 is a terrific power amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have you looked into used Carvin power amps?


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Budda, no I haven't. A check of the surrounding area didn't bring too many options for tube power amps. I know Carvin makes some good stuff but I've never heard any of it to be honest.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The rack gear is pretty scarce, but it does not command a high price like it used to, so if you are patient, you will get one eventually. Someone on here had a Carvin for sale a while back, might still have it. They are very good as well.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea the old patience trick... not my best game, that's for sure. I'm one of those "once I get it in my head" guys and then it's game over.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was in L&M in Brampton a few weeks ago and they had a VHT, Mesa, Marshall all on sale.
Give your local shop a call and see what the have on the L&M database. Be sure to have model information as they search that way.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

While you're waiting for a tube power amp to show up, I can honestly recommend any of the old Mosvalve amps. I had an MV-962 for a long time and it sounded great (ran it with a Peavey Rockmaster). You may never bother going for the tube power - I am a tube nut and I was totally satisfied.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i think someone is selling a VHT powereamp here....damn nice one to.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Be aware the older VHT amps are like 40LB, no jokes!


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

It's just slim pickins' around Ottawa for any decent power amps right now. Mind you, I do have my old Bassman - would that work as a power amp?


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

So I went with a Peavey Classic 50/50 for power and it sounds rad. My Behringer FCB1010 came in today and it works like a charm so now it's just the waiting game for the G-Major 2 in the next few weeks. I guess I'm gonna have to bone up on my midi now...


----------

